# Flame Resistant Finshes



## Anonymous (29 Jan 2003)

Hi, my first posting on this forum !

I am building a fire surround/mantelpiece in white beech.
Since the fireplace contains a real fire, I am concerned about the type of finish to use.
Most varnishes and stains etc. appear to be very flammable, even linseed oil and wax appear to be very flammable.

Should I be worried, or are they only flammable when wet.

Can anybody recommend an alternative which is not too dark ?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Anonymous (30 Jan 2003)

I think that as long as the fire place dimensions are correct (it's big enough), it shouldn't even get hot enough to worry about the finish being flammable.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (30 Jan 2003)

I made a pine surround for my coal fire years ago and finnished with ordinary varnish, no problems at all

How about posting a piccy when finished as I want to renew mine and looking around for diffrent designs


----------

